# reboxetine (edronax) experiences



## 14473 (Mar 20, 2006)

my doc has prescribed me edronax (2mg twice a day).Only started last night and it has really knocked me around. Feel occasional tingles and was so tired, also had wierd sleep. I guess these effects will go away. I also have not had a bowel movement all day which is unlike the norm (of late mainly loose stools). Also was quite bloated all day.Anyone else used this for IBS treatment. ThanksMark


----------

